# This week's JoAnn flyer--snuggle flannel $1.29 (Black Friday)



## Billie in MO (Jun 9, 2002)

I got my flyer the other day and could not believe it when I saw that snuggle flannel will be a $1.29 a yard for ONE DAY only, on Black Friday. I've never seen it go below $2.49. Plus there was a 20% off coupon for your total purchase, sale items included. That makes it a $1.03 per yard!

I just may have to break my self imposed rule to not go in the stores after Thanksgiving (let alone on BF)!! Plus get up early and be there when they open at 6am. I have used up all my flannel except for 2 pieces which I was saving to be used as backs. 

Think it might be worth it.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

ack, I still don't have my flier. I remember when they had it for $.99/yd on black Fridays. My daughter and I would be standing in line for hours. lol


----------



## Ms.Lilly (Jun 23, 2008)

Not worth it to me. I had to run into town last year for a part or something and it was after 10:00am so I thought I would stop in and see if they had any good stuff left. At that time there were about 50 people in line with 2 checkers, and there were at least 50 in line to get their fabric cut. NO THANKS!


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

Team shopping - the only way to handle a big sale at Joann.

Go with a buddy or two. One gets in line with the cart for the cutting line while the other looks and finds stuff and brings to the cart. Then swap cart duty and let the other one shop. 

All the stores advertise and then have almost no clerks. All the time - not just Black Friday. Our big Sears store has so few cash registers. I heard they were down to 2. I went to our new Kohl's a few weeks ago. The only cash registers were on the main floor. There was not a single sales person on the second floor. I found one item in my size and asked a stock boy returning some things where I coudl get help. I ended up going down to the main floor where they had someone in jewelry and another in fragrance. I said I would like to talk to the manager. She called and he was right there and told one of the jewelry ladies to go upstairs with me and look for what I wanted. She did find a stock room and said they were out. Took me back down to customer service and she and the CS person got me a rain check and took my payment for the one item I found. This was something in their big sale ad. People were wandering all over that huge second floor trying to find things and trying to help each other. 

First time I had been to the mall in nearly a year. Don't think I will be going back.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Last year I stood in line at JoAnn's over an hour just to get the fabric cut...then I stood in another line just as long to get checked out. Not worth it to me. I went today and just used the 20% off.


----------

